# 10% Off at Hot Wire Foam Factory



## hwff

Hot Wire Foam Factory would like to wish everyone a happy New Year!

If you didn't get any of our tools under the tree this year, use coupon code *TREATYOURSELF* for 10% off your entire order until January 5, 2012 at our online store: http://hotwirefoamfactory.com/home.php


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

Darn. Wish I would have seen this a few days earlier might have jumped for one of the kits now. This is the year that I'm hoping to get into doing some foam sculpting work for our haunt. Been eyeing your site off and on and been through the gallery but haven't made the plunge yet. I see the guys here on HF do so many cool projects with hot wires. I know I'll be picking up some of your stuff this year. Nice to see you guys posting here.

See that you guys are carrying a few types of foam coat mixes as well.


----------



## hwff

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Darn. Wish I would have seen this a few days earlier might have jumped for one of the kits now. This is the year that I'm hoping to get into doing some foam sculpting work for our haunt. Been eyeing your site off and on and been through the gallery but haven't made the plunge yet. I see the guys here on HF do so many cool projects with hot wires. I know I'll be picking up some of your stuff this year. Nice to see you guys posting here.
> 
> See that you guys are carrying a few types of foam coat mixes as well.


We are brand new to the forum, or we would have posted it earlier, too! Later in the year we might post a special discount for you Haunters, so stay tuned! Glad to hear you've checked out the gallery - we're so impressed by the creativity and talent that comes out of home haunts and we are so pleased that our Hot Wire tools are a part of making so many different Halloween projects come alive.

Our presence on the forum is not only to help make others aware of our product line, but to also answer questions about the tools or coatings, so if you have any questions, please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## cbspools

dang! i'm with you Spookie.... except i ordered the 3in1 kit and some weather protector stuff. 
i should be receiving the delivery in the morning!!! cant wait to try and do props to the level of many forum members. hoping this 3in1 kit will give me the tools to create masterpieces.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

I'm positive I will be doing a purchase of equipment before then hwff, not sure what yet, but that's nice to know and I'll be sure to keep a eye out for any future sales. Since I'm new to all of this from a hands-on perspective, I might pick up the "How to Foam Carve Your Haunted House" DVD from Halloween Productions to get started, pick a project and get the tools I'll need for it to get some hands on experience behind me and then go from there. I haven't been to HP's The Darkness Haunted House but am sure this will be a great reference DVD to have. I love the DVD cover BTW, was it a scene from their haunt?

CBSPools, would love to hear how your first carving experience goes.


----------

